# [SOLVED]Problem z polskimi literami 64bit

## olav123

Za nic nie moge ustawic polskich liter w kde. w pliku xorg.conf mam ustawiony uklad klawiatury pl, w pliku /etc/conf.d/keymaps tez ustawilem. Wygenerowalem lokalizacje za pomoca locale-gen. Pod normalna architektura tzn 32 bitowa wszystko bylo ok. Prosze o pomocLast edited by olav123 on Mon Feb 12, 2007 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wodzik

zmieniałeś czcionki w centrum sterowania?

----------

## olav123

tak, zgralem i zainstalowalem czcionki z windowsa i tez nic nie pomoglo

----------

## Belliash

 *olav123 wrote:*   

> tak, zgralem i zainstalowalem czcionki z windowsa i tez nic nie pomoglo

 

lol...

emerge corefonts jak jeszcze tego nie zrobiles  :Wink: 

Ustaw se np Ariala i powinno byc OK

----------

## olav123

nadal nie moge napisac np w kedit polskich liter. W kadu np tak samo widze tylko kwadraciki:/

----------

## Belliash

w kadu tez musisz zmienic czcionke w konfiguracji programu...

poza tym w centrum sterowania kde musisz ustawic uklad klawiatury na polski (programisty/qwerty/pl2).

----------

## olav123

ok w systemie juz sie wyswietlaja, ale nadal nie moge ich wpisywac z klawiatury. ani w kadu, anie w kedit:/

Po wyjsciu z trybu graficznego, wsrod roznych komunikatow wystepuje nastepujace ostrzezenie:

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

warning type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 level, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

ignoring extra symbols

----------

## Belliash

ustaw uklad klawiatury w KED na polski i powinno dzialac!

a w xorg.conf w sekcji InputDevice mam takie cus:

```
  Driver       "kbd"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"
```

i nie mam zanych problemow...

----------

## olav123

ustawilem dokladnie tak jak u Ciebie i nadal nic:/

----------

## Belliash

a w kde ustawiles uklad klawiatury?

----------

## olav123

tak, ustawilem. Moge pisac tylko tez trzy litery ó, ł oraz ć. Reszta nie dziala, pokazuje sie kwadraciki (tak tez bylo zanim doinstalowalem pakiet w kde do zmiany ukladu klawiatury).

----------

## wodzik

masz wszystkie czcinki ustawione na arial albo luxi sans w centrum sterowania -> wyglad i motywy -> czcionki?

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> masz wszystkie czcinki ustawione na arial albo luxi sans w centrum sterowania -> wyglad i motywy -> czcionki?

 

taki maly OT: Segoe UI wyglada lepiej moim zdaniem  :Wink: 

a powracajac do tematu:

1) LC_ALL i LC_LANG ustawiles na polski?

2) wlaczyles w kernelu support dla ISO-8859-2?

3) masz skompilowanego glibca z polskimi locale?

----------

## wodzik

ja nie mam w kerelu support dla ISO-8859-2 i mi smiga, ale te kwadraciki ewidentnie mi zajezdzaja nie ustawionymi czcionkami.

----------

## olav123

Niestety pomimo, ze mam wkompilowane w jadro ISO-8859-2 oraz cp1250, mam ustawione te zmienne oraz lokalizacje wygenerowane w glibc nadal nie moge pisac polskich liter. Zmiana czcionki na arial oraz ustawienie polskiej klawiatury w centrum sterowania tez nie daja pozadanego skutku. Mnie osobiscie sie wydaje, ze to jest blad w keymap compiler (xkbcomp) poniewaz zglasza ostrzezenie:

type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels but <RALT> has 2 symbols

Ignoring extra symbols                                                        //w tym miejscu moze chodzi wlasnie o polskie znaki

----------

## Belliash

a po choplere wogole to uzywasz?  :Neutral: 

----------

## olav123

Jednak to był problem czcionki. Zemergowalem corefonts, ustawiłem scieżke do nich w pliku xorg.conf i zmieniłem w control center czcionke na Times New Roman i wreście literki działają :Smile:  Tylko dziwne jest to, że wcześniej nie musiałem zmieniać czcionek, żeby mieć polskie znaki.

----------

## Belliash

 *olav123 wrote:*   

> Jednak to był problem czcionki. Zemergowalem corefonts, ustawiłem scieżke do nich w pliku xorg.conf i zmieniłem w control center czcionke na Times New Roman i wreście literki działają Tylko dziwne jest to, że wcześniej nie musiałem zmieniać czcionek, żeby mieć polskie znaki.

 

4 post od gory (pierwszy moj)!

Czytaj nastepnym razem...

----------

